# Yellowfin Tuna surf fishing



## manchild (May 8, 2013)

True or Fiction?

A buddy told me that his neighbor witnessed a guy catching a 40 lbs yellowfin tuna while wade fishing in the surf at San Luis. I've heard of kings being caught in the surf (which is extremely rare) but a yellowfin tuna? I've been searching around to find this story. You tell me....true or fiction?

Oh and this was roughly 2 weeks ago when this happened.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

It was a Jetty Tuna,.....



Fiction.





aka Jack Crevelle


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jacks! Known as the Jack Crevalle.










Great shark bait.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea he probably mistook a jack for a YFT.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

You can surf cast for yellow fin tuna in Australia.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

def jack


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha and he prob ate that nasty thing


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

WHAT what are you coating your hooks with ? Looks like liquid plastic?


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are catch shark 14/0 hooks. Basically their powder coated


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Hopefully he didnt try to steak it, I cut one up in my house a few years back and my kitchen stunk like jack for a week!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Got them from catchsharks.com. They came coated like that. Home depot has a rubberized dipping that you can buy. It's in the paint section, one of my buddies uses it but i havent tryed it yet.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Tourist Yellowfin LOL Jack fish are bloody but if bled correctly they are still nasty


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

There are stories every year from idiots of YTs being caught from the jetties to the surf, and especially the TCD.

I hope they eat every one they catch. They make great sushi. :spineyes:


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

bigfost said:


> There are stories every year from idiots of YTs being caught from the jetties to the surf, and especially the TCD.
> 
> I hope they eat every one they catch. They make great sushi. :spineyes:


:headknock HAAAAAHAHA


----------

